# Germany - Dependent Resident Permit Expiring



## GermanMan (Nov 12, 2013)

I came here on 26 Decemeber 2012 with my wife who is dependent here in Germany and not working here.
She has gone back to India in June.
Her Resident permit card will become invalid if she doesnt come back from India on/before 23rd Dec 2013. 

Since it will be a matter of only 7 days of this financial year, I need your advise if I shall call my wife back or else what will be the tax implications?


Any inputs will really help. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have changed the title of your thread to try to flag down someone who has some experience of German taxes.

I take it that you are Indian and living and working in Germany. Are you planning on staying on in Germany?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sorry, there are a number of unclear and overlapping questions in your post. 

If you have a specific question about your German tax situation and how it could be affected by your wife's absence or presence in Germany, and/or the possible loss of her residence permit, you should see a Steuerberater, rather than rely on an internet forum.


----------

